

Proof that the end is near - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/30/proofThatTheEndIsNear.html

======
tlrobinson
I agree with Dave. I post on my blog very occasionally because I try to limit
it to mostly original content. Keep the signal to noise ratio high.

I never liked the term "blogosphere" because it seemed like the people who
associated themselves with that term were the ones who have all these little
meta conversations about... the blogosphere.

Of course, this post adds yet another layer to the people talking about people
talking about etc etc etc. _Sigh_.

